# 0x800CCC60 SMTP_RESPONSE_ERROR



## cardfan (Nov 29, 2003)

I need help on this one. I cannot find any information on the web.
I just started at an office and one of the guys there gets the following error when replying to email

0x800CCC60 SMTP_RESPONSE_ERROR 

Invalid response. 

He can send new email, but when someone emails him and he tries to reply this delivery error message pops up indicating the mail couldn't be sent. All other email with other users is fine, I have a feeling its somewhere in his settings.

Whats being and not being used:
No exchange server
outlook2000

the office uses a web service for email, I contacted them and they provide no other services other than basic web service. Again, no one else has this problem.

Please, I feel like an idiot on my first day. 
Thanks


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Strange, a million sites telling you what the error is, not a one explaining how to fix it!

Have you tried a repair/reinstall. The you could try to reconfigure teh settings....

MBN


----------



## cardfan (Nov 29, 2003)

I know it is driving me crazy, all I can find is error list with no explanation to why it occurs...thanks MS! I wanted to stay away from a repair, just yet, I'm new to the office and on my own, so I didn't want to quite start ripping into stuff until I have a full grasp on everything they have going on, other apps and all. Thanks for taking a gander at it though! Hopefully someone has had a similar problem and runs across this.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You have entered your SMTP servers wrong. You may not also be able to send mails, although you can receive them alright.

In Outlook Express, you can change them in Accounts. Go to Tools > Accounts > Mail. Select the particular account that is giving you the error and click on Properties. Go to Servers and enter the correct SMTP servers. Cross check with your ISP/Mail Service Provider about the current and correct SMTP servers.

You may also need to put a tick mark next to "My server requires authentication" on the same screen. Click on settings and specify them there as well. Most probably they will be same as incoming mail server.


----------



## cardfan (Nov 29, 2003)

AbvAvgUser, you were on the right track, apparently under my server requires authentication | settings | logon info, they had, log on using, checked marked with the guys email and password entered. Well when the old support guy left they changed all the passwords, this guy was the only one in the office with his settings set this way (explains why he was the only one affected) Changing to use same settings as incoming mail server solved the problem. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

. Nice to know I could be of some help. Do rate me or donate if possible to affero. All the donations you make goes to charity and not to me. Affero link is right there on the right of this window at the bottom.

Cheers.


----------

